# BHS Owners certificate in Scotland



## Country_gal (11 July 2016)

Does anyone if you can do this is Scotland?  When I look online I can only find in England and would be interested in completing this?


----------



## View (11 July 2016)

It's no longer the owner's certificate, but Essential Horse Knowledge.  Why not ask your local riding school if they are running a course?


----------



## View (11 July 2016)

http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/...e Knowledge Certificates&area=Scotland&page=1

Found this link on the BHS website which may help


----------

